# hey guys got a question



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

alright right now i have a chevy s-10 with a 2.8 tbi, and it fucking sucks the gas down this thing probly doesn't get much more then 20 mpg on the highway its ridiculous anytime i want to go anywhere it costs me 20 bucks, anyways i am getting a 03 maybe an 04 spec V, in about a year or so but until then i want to sell my truck and get a car, don't know what to get thoguh, i was thinking about a honda prelude 92-96 i think thats like 2 gen or somthing anyways probly gonna spend about $5000 canadian, just wondering what else you guys would suggest out there i want something pretty quick but that gets 30+ mpg on the highway, i like the highreving engines, there always fun any help would be great, earlys 90's probly thanks guys...


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

the prelude and spec v are a similar type of vehicle... fairly quick, high-revving, reliable, good on gas....
i gota sentra and a sonoma, two very different vehicles... the sonoma keeps things interesting when theres 10 inches of snow on the ground... and for this reason and esp if ure in canada, might wana think about keeping it if its in decent shape.... 
gas mileage drops in the wintertime for my sonoma also... but gets about 25mpg overall in the summer

and if high-revving is what gets your blood flowing faster (as does most everyones in this forum) you'll never make it to 30+ mpg.... just my 2 cents, bro...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

theimportscene said:


> *the prelude and spec v are a similar type of vehicle... fairly quick, high-revving, reliable, good on gas....*



are you high? LOL
the spec-v is not "high-revving" in any sense of the word....6200rpm? Last I checked most v8's redline higher than that. The spec and prelude are completely different vehicles, while they are about the same speed they behave completely differenty. The spec would be much better around town due to its very high low-end torque, the prelude, while it might be quick, is nothing special until you rev the shit out of it, which you won't be (or shouldn't be) doing all the time. So for everyday driving, the prelude will feel about as fast as a stock SE sentra, maybe slower, and the spec will feel like a racecar compared to it.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

you took my one phrase "high-revving" and beat it to death... 
seems you missed the point... 

what i was saying was that the spec V and prelude are more similar than the spec V and the s10..... do you agree w/ that??

now if youre in an area where you get snow... and im assuming it snows in canada (correct me if im wrong, mr demon) woudnt you want a vehicle thats got some ground clearance???

so you end up w/ a good summer vehicle and a winter beater.... 

i was suggesting keeping the s10 for days when we have 8+ inches of snow... or when you just want to drive in a different TYPE of vehicle... it woud be pointless to have a spec V which most ppl ON THIS FORUM claim is crappy on snow and the prelude which is probably not too much better

im in michigan, and my sonoma saves my ass every winter.... hard letting it go for that reason... this is my way of thinking... if you dont understand it, thats fine.... maybe you live in a town where you get no snow, or maybe you just dont care....

but as far as i see it, thats why this post exists, so we can get ideas from each other..... so shooot me for opening my damm mouth, bro...

SUPERV, man.... im goin for a spec V also, man... that WRX is a tad bit outta my reach!!  
good luck, bro


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Whoa man I didn't mean anything against you. I didn't even mention the sonoma/s-10. My post was just explaining the differences between the lude and the spec so maybe if superv didn't know the difference or what that difference meant in real world driving then he could figure out which he would prefer. In Canada I highly recommend to get (or in superv's case, keep) a winter beater or a truck so you can park the "performance sedan" (lol, I love saying that) in the garage. Some people just get winter rims and tires for their sentra, but I think having a separate vehicle, preferably one with more ground clearence, would be better suited for that arctic tundra you northerners have to deal with . You are right, I live in TX, have my whole life, so I don't have to go through what you do, but I still understand it (I don't live in a hole, lol). I didn't mean anything against you, sorry if my post came off sounding like I did, I was just a little surprised when you said the spec was high-revving, lol. Peace


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Whoa man I didn't mean anything against you. I didn't even mention the sonoma/s-10. My post was just explaining the differences between the lude and the spec so maybe if superv didn't know the difference or what that difference meant in real world driving then he could figure out which he would prefer. In Canada I highly recommend to get (or in superv's case, keep) a winter beater or a truck so you can park the "performance sedan" (lol, I love saying that) in the garage. Some people just get winter rims and tires for their sentra, but I think having a separate vehicle, preferably one with more ground clearence, would be better suited for that arctic tundra you northerners have to deal with . You are right, I live in TX, have my whole life, so I don't have to go through what you do, but I still understand it (I don't live in a hole, lol). I didn't mean anything against you, sorry if my post came off sounding like I did, I was just a little surprised when you said the spec was high-revving, lol. Peace *


no big deal, man...... ive had bad experiences on this site while tryin to be helpful, u know...?
wasnt sure where you were comin from on the whole thing.... 

yea.... the spec V isnt high revving..... sorry i babbled that out.... in fact i remember reading a test drive somewhere that that limiter smacks you at every shift like.... the supraTT's governer @ 155mph, lol

but yea, the spec V and prelude are both cars that i woud mod out and woud dread being stuck behind a salt truck with.....
peace, bro...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

hahhahaha yea guys i live on vancouver island for all of you who don't know where it is, it is the little island off of vancouver and seatle and we are LUCKY to get an inch of snow a year and for it to last more then 1 day would be amazing, we get a fair ammount of rain but i also have a garage so i don't mind, oh and another thing the posts main question was what kinda car would u guys suggest under 5000g's i am getting a spec in about a year or so but until then i want a car to play around with, so the spec as of now is definalty a no no...so yea back to any suggestions on used sports cars that have good acceleration around 5000 canadainish would be great around early 90's...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

A classic se-r (b12, b13) would be a nice car. Very light, nimble, fast, cheap. They run high 15's stock and it's very easy to make them faster. They are also reliable. You can check here or on www.sr20deforum.com to read up on them


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

yo i gotta agree w/ sr20dem0n the spec v doesn't rev high at all
the civic si revs at 8000 if you want high rev's go with a honda or acura the type r is like 8000 or 9000 redline


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

ok.... so if snow isnt an issue, forget everything ive posted so far, lol...
i guess 5000 canadian translates to... what.... 3000-3500 US?
ive always wanted a 93-97 probe GT..... 
or id try a b13 SER hiding somewhere under a rock....


----------

